# .htaccess rewrite help Je tourne en rond



## morin (4 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour a tous
Je développe en PHP PDO POO MYSQL je ne suis pas un spécialiste
Je suis confronté a un problème de mise en route de la fonction « RewriteEngine On » dans un dossier d’une application web  sur mac
J’ai essayé diverses solutions glané sur le net et cela ne fonctionne pas Dès que je mets le fichier .htaccess ca plante
Quelqu’un peut-il m’aider ? Voici  tous les éléments d’installation 


Mac sous Catalina os 10.15.7

Apache2 2.4.48 unix   
(sur le localhost:80 ca marche)
Fichier etc/apaché2/httpd.conf
etc/apaché2/users/myvesmorin.conf

Docker V.20.10.8
Lancement docker-compose.yml
www en port 8001
mysql en port  8002
phpmyadmin port 8000

Dossier de développement 
/desktop/faience-1.01/ www/    
/desktop/faience-1.01/ www/ .htaccess: (  

J’usquà l’installation du fichier .haccess tout fonctionne


Contenu : .hacces
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?page=$1

Encore merci pour l’aide
Yves


----------

